# My teeny tiny MAC collection...



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 29, 2005)

My MAC collection has grown a little bit...I just started out in June of this year. The closest store/counter (it just happens to be a freestanding store) is about an hour away so I don't get to go too often. Here is my MAC collection:







Here is where I store all of my make-up:







And here is all of my other makeup:





























That's it! If you want to know what anything is, ask away!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 29, 2005)

You're right, that's not bad for one month of purchases!  Looking good so far


----------



## 325i (Jul 30, 2005)

Damn, you've got more than me, LOL. Is that a mineralize skinfinish?


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 30, 2005)

gorgeous collection..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your kicking major booty for just one month of purchases.. im a little jealous lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 30, 2005)

Not bad for just one month. 
Love the e/s colors.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just updated...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

what is the silver lipstick called and who makes it looks fun


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 29, 2006)

*My "Oh, how I need more MAC" MAC Collection (pic heavy!)*

I've been collecting MAC for awhile now, but since I quit my job about 8 months ago, I haven't been able to afford much. Currently, I am jobless and moneyless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sorry for the crappy pictures (some of the colors are waaay off), and I had to label most of them ghetto-style in MS Paint. If you have any questions about anything, don't be afraid to ask. Enjoy!























































L-R: Tres Cher!, Oi! Oi! Oi!, Zazoom, Courting Rose, Nymphette, Pink Lemonade, Sizzlepach, and Tartlette (I think that's the order, lol)





Back row: 3-D, Angel, Gigglefest, Gliss, La Di Bra!
Middle row: Monarch, Pink Aura, Pink Cabana, Pink Maribu
Front row: Oh Sheer Up! and Ramblin' Rose

And this is where everything lives!


----------



## juli (Dec 29, 2006)

love love love ur collection! especially the eye shadows!


----------



## n_c (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 29, 2006)

oooh you have a lot of great stuff!!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice collection. Love that you have alot of colors


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 30, 2006)

GUH. you have, like, all the perfect lipglosses.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 30, 2006)

nice collection. i love how you keep it so organized.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow you have a great collection.  And the way you store it all looks so nice and organized.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 30, 2006)

very nice collection!


----------

